# Lily's kids



## Jenni (Mar 31, 2012)

Everyone is doing great. Bity boy is much stronger and using a bottle now!
Here are the 3 kids, Bity in front, Sis in middle, Bro in back


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...too cute!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh man...I want to dress my goats too!


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Aw theyr so adorable! Love the names too, they sound like a lil pack, Bity, Sis, and Bro... so cute


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

awwww! so adorable!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice kids


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

how cute!!!

Dare I ask, what do their coats say?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

I will NOT let my hubby see this ... he would want to dress our kids LOL
They are adorable all decked out


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG how cute!!  A huge congratulations! :leap: 


DavyHollow said:


> Dare I ask, what do their coats say?


I was gonna ask that too


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE  

Little Bit in front is just soooo sweet looking!


----------



## Jenni (Mar 31, 2012)

Girly's says Beware of dog. Bity's says lovable too! excitable too! playful too! over and over.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable...


----------

